# Why My Love Affair With Food Keeps My Diabetes In Check



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

FEW of iconic BBC show Poldark?s many fans would have suspected the actor, who was totally convincing and rather gorgeous as an 18th-century Cornish sea captain, was as passionate about cookery as his character Ross was about his wife Demelza.  Yet Robin Ellis?s love affair with food first began at his mother Molly?s dinner table where she performed gastronomic miracles despite the severe restrictions of post-war food rationing.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/269404/Why-my-love-affair-with-food-keeps-my-diabetes-in-check


----------

